# Citroen Saxo VTR - Engine Bay Re-Vamp



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Decided to re-vamp my engine bay this weekend.

Bought a brand new rocker cover from citroen and also a new manifold heatshield.

I ordered a Mk1 Heatshield but they gave me a mk2 which has all the cut outs and holes, couldn't be assed to order a new one and for the sake of £4 I'll just order one later this week.

Engine bay was cleaned with Chemical Guys Orange De-Greaser and dressed with Chemical Guys BareBones.
*
Before*



















Replaced the Top Mount bolts with brand new ones too




























*Finished*










The white staining on the front slam panel is a bit of corrosion unfortunately


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks very smart, brings backs the old times with a VTR!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

very nice will defo help when/if you sell


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks much better.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

looks nice mate, looks like theres hardly any rust aswell


----------



## stafford (May 25, 2011)

huge difference!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job, looks so much better!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic how much do citroen charge for new rocker cover and heat shield if you don't mind me asking, could do with new ones myself


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks great, that rust spot shouldn't be too difficult to cure.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice job mate, makes a world of difference!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice turnaround


----------



## saloonsean (May 2, 2011)

Nice one, looks miles better!
Reminds me of my old VTR, good nippy cars! Love the handling of these little french tins!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Huge improvement:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, great job.


----------

